# TV-Bericht sucht Opfer



## Heiko (16 Juli 2004)

Wenn jemand ein Problem mit Premium-SMS hat oder hatte und seinen Fall gerne im TV schildern möchte, so kann ich da eine Möglichkeit vermitteln. Also in dem Fall einfach eine kurze Mail an [email protected]

Falls erwünscht, könnte das auch unerkannt geschehen.


----------

